# my 1st 2 poison bottles



## Bytown digger (Feb 3, 2020)

i dug these on my very 1st time out digging


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Feb 3, 2020)

Hi! congratulations!
And welcome to the  diggers world.
My very first bottle I found out there was broken. I keep it like a trophy Al


----------



## mazingmaryann (Feb 28, 2020)

I was told that poison bottles were heavily embossed to help distinguish them from, perhaps cough medicine that a person was reaching for in the middle of the night. You have to remember that people couldn't just switch on the electric lamp as many homes did not have electricity.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 28, 2020)

Those are really nice!  I don't remember ever seeing a bilingual poison before.


----------



## embe (Feb 28, 2020)

Other than the obvious, is ther any way to determine what was originally in this type of bottle?  As-in: certain poisons were only contained in a specific type of bottle?


----------

